# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 20G Long Tankl



## Hooked4Life (Feb 4, 2003)

This is my 20G Long planted tank that has been setup for about 2 months. I am really looking to setup at least a 40G tank after the summer. Since this was a fish only tank to start with, I am relaly looking to expand to a larger tank to allow room for the fish and more plants. For more pictures, see my web site. Since the light is directly on top of the glass hod, it is hard to get a good picture.










Will...

20G Long Planted Freshwater
54G Oceanic Corner Reef

http://www.scubastruck.com/aquariums


----------



## Hooked4Life (Feb 4, 2003)

This is my 20G Long planted tank that has been setup for about 2 months. I am really looking to setup at least a 40G tank after the summer. Since this was a fish only tank to start with, I am relaly looking to expand to a larger tank to allow room for the fish and more plants. For more pictures, see my web site. Since the light is directly on top of the glass hod, it is hard to get a good picture.










Will...

20G Long Planted Freshwater
54G Oceanic Corner Reef

http://www.scubastruck.com/aquariums


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Lets see a close up!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Great colors!


----------

